# Seniors, younger people, Covid-19, and lifting quarantine restrictions



## Ronni (May 5, 2020)

As the economy slowly begins to re-open, quarantine restrictions are beginning to lift and gathering in small groups is going to be allowed, which means that family gatherings, amongst other kinds, will become possible again.

I don't know how your particular State is handling the lifting of restrictions, but in mine it's a 4 Phase plan, depending on DATA rather than a specific date, to move through each phase of the plan.  Certain metrics need to be met in terms of number of cases, rate of infection etc., before moving on to the next phase, and in each phase restrictions become less and less FOR EVERYONE BUT SENIORS, and vulnerable individuals. 

In all phases, the mandate for seniors is the same.

*Age 65+ and High-risk stay at home*
I am considering the implications of that on my relationships with younger family....kids and grandkids, and the fact that their quarantine restrictions will be lifted far sooner than mine will, and how that will affect family gatherings etc. They will be out and about long before it's safe for me to be, which means that our family gatherings will either not happen for some time to come, OR they will need to be socially distanced in a way that doesn't put me at risk.  

Have any of you thought of the continued implications of this virus on your relationship and interaction with your younger family members?


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2020)

@Ronni, Did you move to Ron's tiny house?


----------



## Ronni (May 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @Ronni, Did you move to Ron's tiny house?


No.  I'm still weighing my options.  Not sure that's the best move.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2020)

Life is full of risks and rewards.

If a family gathering or event is important to me I will make the decision to accept the risk to me and not expect others to protect me or treat me differently because of my age.

If it isn't then I'll discreetly bow out.


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2020)

Ronni said:


> No.  I'm still weighing my options.  Not sure that's the best move.


A sensible approach.  I'd have expected nothing less from you.  ♥


----------



## garyt1957 (May 5, 2020)

With the warm weather coming family gatherings can be held outside where it's a bit safer. A backyard BBQ for instance. There's still the problem of going into the house to use the bathroom, though.  I'll be avoiding everything for awhile yet.


----------



## Ronni (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Life is full of risks and rewards.
> 
> If a family gathering or event is important to me I will make the decision to accept the risk to me and not expect others to protect me or treat me differently because of my age.
> 
> If it isn't then I'll discreetly bow out.



Interesting.  

I DO expect my family to protect me and treat me differently insofar as they're able, because I am much higher risk than they are of dying from the virus if I become infected.  And that's an expectation that has been fully met so far, and I have no reason to believe that it won't continue.  

They HAVE been treating me differently ever since this threat began, watching out for me, maintaining a degree of social distance so that they don't accidentally pass the virus on to me, letting me know if their routine changes such that they may have become exposed so that *I* can make the choice as to whether or not the potential risk is worth it to me.  

And they don't take offense if I choose not to interact for two weeks.  They wouldn't be telling me of the potential exposure if they didn't ALSO expect that I would take it seriously.  

I know every family dynamic is different.  This is mine.


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I DO expect my family to protect me and treat me differently insofar as they're able, because I am much higher risk than they are of dying from the virus if I become infected.  And that's an expectation that has been fully met so far, and I have no reason to believe that it won't continue.
> 
> ...


My family's response is identical to yours.


----------



## Lizzie00 (May 5, 2020)

If shoes were reversed and this disease was killing young folks the age of my adult daughter, i would stay totally away from her until the danger was past. For me it would be a no brainer. 
Of course shoes aren’t reversed and it’s seniors in the high risk group. But the logic is the same.
I think we’ve got to look at the big pic, put our senior drawers on, be patient & look forward to the day when it WILL be safe to resume family etc life again.
Good stuff is worth waiting for.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2020)

Ronni said:


> As the economy slowly begins to re-open, quarantine restrictions are beginning to lift and gathering in small groups is going to be allowed, which means that family gatherings, amongst other kinds, will become possible again.
> 
> I don't know how your particular State is handling the lifting of restrictions, but in mine it's a 4 Phase plan, depending on DATA rather than a specific date, to move through each phase of the plan.  Certain metrics need to be met in terms of number of cases, rate of infection etc., before moving on to the next phase, and in each phase restrictions become less and less FOR EVERYONE BUT SENIORS, and vulnerable individuals.
> 
> ...


I am not that worried about it as I am still following the senior plan.  If I die, I will have no relationship interactions with anyone.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> f I die, I will have no relationship interactions with anyone.


----------



## Wild1 (May 6, 2020)

Ronni said:


> As the economy slowly begins to re-open, quarantine restrictions are beginning to lift and gathering in small groups is going to be allowed, which means that family gatherings, amongst other kinds, will become possible again.
> 
> I don't know how your particular State is handling the lifting of restrictions, but in mine it's a 4 Phase plan, depending on DATA rather than a specific date, to move through each phase of the plan.  Certain metrics need to be met in terms of number of cases, rate of infection etc., before moving on to the next phase, and in each phase restrictions become less and less FOR EVERYONE BUT SENIORS, and vulnerable individuals.
> 
> ...



I am from the younger generation but my Grandpa is 96 and means the world to me so I think about this a lot.

I see the logic for this policy, but it’s really unfair to seniors. Especially since many seniors (esp. the super-seniors) don’t have the same access to technology/skills/comfort level with computers the younger generation does.

Moreover, I fear the policy is also flawed on a logical basis as many seniors rely more heavily on healthcare workers (esp in nursing homes) who are younger/out in the world/have kids, etc. So even though this policy might not put THEIR lives at risk, the phased reopening still puts them at higher risk of contracting the disease, and until we can test daily (eg as in a temp check at the door in to work), these people will still be putting our seniors at risk - as 25-50% of folks testing positive have no symptoms but are shedding the virus and able to spread the disease.

as such, since I am not an essential worker, I am Staying the F Home (as we kids like to say). I have not been inside a store since March 18. My grandpa deserves not to spend the last of his years in isolation.

He risked his life for our freedoms, and so in my opinion, people should not be risking his life for their freedoms.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 6, 2020)

Wild1 said:


> I am from the younger generation but my Grandpa is 96 and means the world to me so I think about this a lot.
> 
> I see the logic for this policy, but it’s really unfair to seniors. Especially since many seniors (esp. the super-seniors) don’t have the same access to technology/skills/comfort level with computers the younger generation does.
> 
> ...


What?  Did he fight in WWI or WWII?  Just curious.  My mother is 95 and your granddad is 96?  I can’t do the math, lol. How old are you?  Just curious, no need to answer.  I get confused so easily.  My grandparents are all dead.

My mother rarely goes out, even before the virus and when she did go out it was usually by ambulance.  She doesn’t go out now at all.  Seattle, Wa. Is a great state for taking care of their seniors from what I’ve seen.  Glad you are so concerned about grandpa and that you love him a great deal.  You must be his pride and joy.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 6, 2020)

Will continue to isolate here no matter what.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 6, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Will continue to isolate here no matter what.


Yup, as much as necessary.  If I wanted to drown I’d go swimming, cause I can’t swim.


----------



## chic (May 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> What?  Did he fight in WWI or WWII?  Just curious.  My mother is 95 and your granddad is 96?  I can’t do the math, lol. How old are you?  Just curious, no need to answer.  I get confused so easily.  My grandparents are all dead.



Yeah really. What are you doing here if you're not a senior?


----------



## garyt1957 (May 7, 2020)

chic said:


> Yeah really. What are you doing here if you're not a senior?



He could easily be 50+ if his grandfather is 96.


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> He could easily be 50+ if his grandfather is 96.


That's true.  If my father were still alive, he'd be 98, and I've been over 50 for more than a decade.


----------

